
Your web / back end stack for 2016? - playing_colours
2015 introduced even more languages for backend. Now we are to have a big pool of languages, frameworks for backend programming, REST API: from traditional enterprise Java, JEE, PHP to bleeding edge like Swift, Elixir, Perl 6. What language, stack are you planning to choose for your next professional or pet project in 2016?
======
raooll
I'm planning to work on a project using Elixir/Phoenix very soon.

------
spleeder
JavaScript everywhere.

~~~
yunyeng
+1

